# Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

						Bereits aus den Trailern zu Star Wars: Der Aufstieg Skywalkers wurde bekannt, dass der Imperator Palpatine eine Rückkehr erleben wird. Allerdings war bis dato noch nicht klar, wie genau das passiert. Nach dem Release des vollen Films gibt es aber weiterhin einige Fragezeichen. Diese sollen in einer anderen Version des Films geklärt worden sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Als erstes gefiel mir der Film eigentlich ganz gut, aber ein paar mal betrachtet war er dann doch nur mittelmäßig. Der Name des Films ist schlicht falsch und das Ende ungenügend. Zu mal das jetzt eigentlich das Ende der Reihe/Saga war. Wüsste nicht wo jetzt noch ein Bösewicht herkommen soll. Spin-Offs und Einzelerzählungen sollten sie bitte vergraben. Und neben Todessternen und Weltenzerstörer dürfte jetzt auch kaum noch Zeit und Genmaterial für Schurken sein. Schade ist nur das die Filme immer noch diesem "Wendepunktschema" entsprechen. Das nervt irgendwie.


----------



## Eragoss (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Statt eine Antwort gibt es nur eine Begründung wieso man die Rückkehr von Palpatine nicht näher erläutert. Das klingt ja eher danach das es hierzu noch einen Film geben könnte wo es erklärt wird. 
Für mich war es auf jeden Fall, so wie dargestellt, ein unglaubwürdigen Moment - Beim Ende der 6. Episode war eigentlich nicht ersichtlich das er es überlebt haben könnte. 

Genauso am Anfang des Films als der Millennium Falke einen Hyperraumsprung nach dem anderen macht innerhalb der Planetenoberflächen. Ziemlich unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Hat er ja auch nicht, aber sein alter Meister Darth Plagueis konnte Leben erschaffen
und Darth Sidious stahl dies wissen und tötete seinen Meister.


----------



## Bevier (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Palpatine hatte vorher die Enterprise geentert und sich rechtzeitig herausporten lassen, beim Flug um den nächsten Stern sind sie aber in der Zeit versetzt worden und er kam erst Jahrzehnte später wieder zurück... 
Also ganz einfach und vollkommen logisch.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Und wer ist jetzt der Vater von Anakin Skywalker?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Hannesjooo schrieb:


> Hat er ja auch nicht, aber sein alter Meister Darth Plagueis konnte Leben erschaffen
> und Darth Sidious stahl dies wissen und tötete seinen Meister.



Darth Plagueis war aber nicht Snoke oder? Also der Head of erste Ordnung. Und wurde der nicht von Vader getötet um Luke zu retten? Ich finde die Story mittlerweile echt verworren. Hab aber auch nicht Clone Wars geguckt, leider. Das hole ich bei Gelegenheit nach. Jedenfalls sind alle raus. Wenn nicht irgendwo im All wieder ein Neffe, Onkel, Stiefschwester dritten Grades rumrennt und sich zur dunklen Seite zugewandt fühlt, dann sollte es das gewesen sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist jetzt der Vater von Anakin Skywalker?



Cliegg Lars war der Vater und Shmi Skywalker die Mutter (Weiß nicht ob Shmi richtig geschrieben ist). Sie halt Skywalker und er war normaler Farmer oder sowas. Edit: Stimmt ja gar nicht, der war ja nur Stiefvater glaube ich.


----------



## OField (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Eragoss schrieb:


> Genauso am Anfang des Films als der Millennium Falke einen Hyperraumsprung nach dem anderen macht innerhalb der Planetenoberflächen. Ziemlich unglaubwürdig.


Das ist halt der Stil von JJ. Viel Bling Bling und WoW Effekte ohne Logik.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist jetzt der Vater von Anakin Skywalker?


Palpatine. Was bedeutet, dass Darth Vader Reys Onkel ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



OField schrieb:


> Palpatine. Was bedeutet, dass Darth Vader Reys Onkel ist.



Ach stimmt. In den Comics zu Darth Vader gab es ja die Andeutung mit dieser unbefleckten Sache ne?


----------



## facehugger (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer ist jetzt der Vater von Anakin Skywalker?


Mensch Tresh, wieder nich uffjepasst, wa Die Midi`s (Midichlorianer) hatten nen fetten GangBang am Start und Anakin war irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwann das Ergebnis. Vaterschaftsklagen laufen seit langen, langen Zeiten galaxisweit...

Gruß


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Bevier schrieb:


> Palpatine hatte vorher die Enterprise geentert  und sich rechtzeitig herausporten lassen, beim Flug um den nächsten  Stern sind sie aber in der Zeit versetzt worden und er kam erst  Jahrzehnte später wieder zurück...
> Also ganz einfach und vollkommen logisch.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvirBAE_ITk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9AdlR-q_c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Darth Plagueis war aber nicht Snoke oder?


Nein das war ein Lebewesen erschaffen von Darth Sidious, wahrscheinlich als Notfallplan.
Wir erfahren in den Episoden Filmen das:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a194dexBE7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Und wurde der nicht von Vader getötet um Luke zu retten?


Hier wirds Kniffelig niemand weis gennau wie Stark Darth Sidious die Macht beeinflussen konnte und 
Selbst im Tot könnte er sich selbst neu erschaffen haben, diese Macht besaß er, ob er dies allerdings vor oder
nach seinem Tot gemacht hatte ist ungewiss.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich finde die Story mittlerweile echt verworren.


Etwas.... Selbst mir als Hardcore Fan wird es hier und da etwas verwirrend.
Das sollte Helfen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OChbSEPJ8dc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hab aber auch nicht Clone Wars geguckt, leider. Das hole ich bei Gelegenheit nach.


Nicht schlimm, man erfährt ein wenig mehr über die Welt und das Darth Maul nur in zwei Hälften aber nicht totgeschlagen wurde....


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jedenfalls sind alle raus. Wenn nicht irgendwo im All wieder ein Neffe,
> Onkel, Stiefschwester dritten Grades rumrennt und sich zur dunklen Seite zugewandt fühlt, dann sollte
> es das gewesen sein.


Das ist nicht gesagt, da Disney auf den Kanon oft ein Häufchen gemacht hatte....


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Cliegg Lars war der Vater und Shmi Skywalker die Mutter (Weiß nicht ob Shmi richtig geschrieben ist). Sie halt Skywalker und er war normaler Farmer oder sowas. Edit: Stimmt ja gar nicht, der war ja nur Stiefvater glaube ich.


Anakin ist von der Macht gezeugt worden....


----------



## OField (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ach stimmt. In den Comics zu Darth Vader gab es ja die Andeutung mit dieser unbefleckten Sache ne?



Die geläufigste Theorie ist, dass Palpatine die Macht benutzt hat, um Anakin zu zeugen. Also er ist kein biologischer Vater, aber doch irgendwie für die Zeugung verantwortlich.
Die unbefleckte Sache wurde aber so schon in Episode I etabliert.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

@Hannesjooo 

Aber eigentlich können Sie nur noch nach vorne in der Geschichte oder? Also vor dieser Skywalker-Saga. Ich meine es eher logischer Weise und meinte das jetzt nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Klar können die sich wieder Käse nach Episode 9 ausdenken, wird dann aber echt komisch. Theoretisch können die doch nur noch zu den Zeiten wo z.B. die Jedi gegen Sith kämpfen (und auch mal gewinnen). Quasi nach oder gar vor Mandalorian (auch noch nicht gesehen ​ ).


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Ich hoffe auf ein Reboot von star Wars.


----------



## MXDoener (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> @Hannesjooo
> 
> Aber eigentlich können Sie nur noch nach vorne in der Geschichte oder? Also vor dieser Skywalker-Saga. Ich meine es eher logischer Weise und meinte das jetzt nicht in Stein gemeißelt. Klar können die sich wieder Käse nach Episode 9 ausdenken, wird dann aber echt komisch. Theoretisch können die doch nur noch zu den Zeiten wo z.B. die Jedi gegen Sith kämpfen (und auch mal gewinnen). Quasi nach oder gar vor Mandalorian (auch noch nicht gesehen ​ ).



Einfach neue Saga aus dem Boden stampfen, genug geilen und spannenden Lore dazu gibts. Siehe Darth Revan z.B.
Einfach mal 10.000 Jahre vor den Skywalkers die neue Linie ansetzen, das wärs doch mal.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Mandalorian ist Viertel vor sieben, und ich freu mir schon auf Staffel 2.
Es ist ja nicht gesagt das Darth Sidious nicht noch einen Plan C oder D oder ... hatte.
Aber auch ich hoffe auf ein Paar mutigere Filme, mir hat Rouge One gut gefallen.
Aber einen Film über den ersten Sith-Lord oder die ersten Jedi Ritter wäre klasse.
Kotor hat auch Potenzial für eine Trilogie....
Imperium ist aber weiter mein Liebling, der beste Teil 2 Film aller Zeiten...


----------



## iago (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

This is the way.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Wie ist der Imperator zurückgekehrt?
Vielleicht hatte der einen Zwillingsbruder?Oder hatte er sich während der Klonkriege ein Klon fertigen lassen?
Der kann man sich dinge ausdenken,das zu keinem Ende dieser  Reihe kommen kann?Bitte lasst es endlich ein Ende haben und gut ist.
Der Film war,ok.Aber so richtig wurde ich vom letzten Teil nicht überzeugt,es hat irgendwas noch gefehlt finde ich?
Und die verstorbene Schauspielerin Carrie Fisher allias Prinzessin Leia zu animieren,finde ich geschmaklos ehrlich gesagt,
möge Sie in Seelenfrieden finden.Allgemein finde ich das verstorbene Schauspieler in animierter Form nicht weiter Vermarktet werden sollte.
das entspricht sowieso nicht einen echten Menschen oder Person und ist geschmacklos in der hinsicht.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ach stimmt. In den Comics zu Darth Vader gab es ja die Andeutung mit dieser unbefleckten Sache ne?


Nope. Wurde direkt von Disney bestätigt das der Comic nicht zum Kanon gehört. 

Heißt im Klartext.
Anakin wurde von der Macht "gezeugt" ja.
Hat Palpatine etwas damit zu tun offiziell lt. Disney nein.


----------



## BigYundol (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Ich war überrascht, dass nicht Mr. Bean durch seine typischen Ungeschickheiten am Anfang aller Misere mit dem späteren Imperium stand. Sein Enkel Palpatine wurde wegen ihm während seiner Ausbildung derart gemoppt und ausgelacht, so einen trotteligen Grossvater gehabt zu haben, dass ihm eines Tages vor lauter Wut gelang, sich in einen Super Sayajin zu transformieren. Ob der neu gewonnenen Macht beschloss er alle Bewohner der Galaxis seinem Willen unterwerfen zu wollen und baute dafür mit zarten 12 Jahren mit Hilfe von Roboter Nr. 5 die Spaceball One.

Das würde sicher auch irgendwie in den willkürlichen Storymurks der neuen Trilogie reinpassen.


----------



## MaW85 (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Hätten sie den Film eben 1,5h länger gemacht, das hätte glaube keinen gestört. Blödes rum gecutte -.-


----------



## facehugger (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Ich wär ja für die Verfilmung der “Darth Bane“-Trilogie. Die Bücher konnt ich net aus der Hand legen, kamen sogar (unfreiwillig) mit aufs Klo...

Gruß


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich wär ja für die Verfilmung der “Darth Bane“-Trilogie. Die Bücher konnt ich net aus der Hand legen, kamen sogar (unfreiwillig) mit aufs Klo...



Ich wäre darüber hinaus für die Verfilmung so ziemlich aller Romane des EU. Notfalls sogar von denen, die Kevin J. Anderson und zwei, drei andere Stümper geschrieben haben. Sogar die waren besser als das, was da als neue Trilogie zusammengewurschtelt wurde.

Früher hat man in solchen Fällen noch gesagt, der Autor müsse ein dressierter Schimpanse gewesen sein, aber in diesem Fall wäre das eine unverdiente Beleidigung für jeden Primaten.


----------



## Hannesjooo (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Nichts is so schlimm wie Episode 2...


----------



## Nuallan (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*

Wenn ich an Star Wars 7-9 denke fällt mir spontan immer die "kill me" Szene aus Aliens ein. Keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## Alreech (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wäre darüber hinaus für die Verfilmung so ziemlich aller Romane des EU. Notfalls sogar von denen, die Kevin J. Anderson und zwei, drei andere Stümper geschrieben haben. Sogar die waren besser als das, was da als neue Trilogie zusammengewurschtelt wurde.
> 
> Früher hat man in solchen Fällen noch gesagt, der Autor müsse ein dressierter Schimpanse gewesen sein, aber in diesem Fall wäre das eine unverdiente Beleidigung für jeden Primaten.


Das geht nicht, die verantwortliche Disney Managerin hat doch schon erklärt das es keine Bücher oder so gäbe an denen sich die Star Wars Autoren für die Fortsetzung hätten orientieren können...
Kathleen Kennedy on Difficulty of Making Star Wars Sequel Films: "There's No Source Material. We Don't Have Comic Books." - Bounding Into Comics

Aber schön das der Imperator zurück ist, das macht ja Vaders Opfer und seine Rettung durch Luke in "The return of the Jedi" zu einer Posse ohne Auswirkung...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2020)

*AW: Star Wars 9: Wie ist diese Figur zurückgekommen? (Spoiler)*



Alreech schrieb:


> Das geht nicht, die verantwortliche Disney Managerin hat doch schon erklärt das es keine Bücher oder so gäbe an denen sich die Star Wars Autoren für die Fortsetzung hätten orientieren können...
> Kathleen Kennedy on Difficulty of Making Star Wars Sequel Films: "There's No Source Material. We Don't Have Comic Books." - Bounding Into Comics
> 
> Aber schön das der Imperator zurück ist, das macht ja Vaders Opfer und seine Rettung durch Luke in "The return of the Jedi" zu einer Posse ohne Auswirkung...



Finde ich auch. Dann könnten die sich beliebig wieder Wiederbeleben etc.pp. . Das nervt jetzt schon wenn ich dran denke. Aber sie werden sicherlich einfach zig Jahrzehnte vor dieser ganzen Saga ansetzen. Vielleicht muss man mal ein paar Bücher lesen, aber bisher war ich noch nicht so ein Hardcore-Fan. Aber irgendwie ist das auch recht interessant.


----------

